# Auf gehts zum Welde Odenwald-Bike-Marathon am 17.09.



## odenwald-biker (24. August 2006)

Der WELDE Odenwald-Bike-Marathons gehört zu den abwechslungsreichsten Bikemarathons überhaupt für "echte Biker" mit schönen interessanten Abfahrten und immer wieder abwechslungsreichem Terrain.

Also unbedingt zu empfehlen am 17.09. Auch die netten Welde-Girls sollen wieder kommen - wohl auch zur Massage danach. 

www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de


----------



## Thunderbird (24. August 2006)

Wo waren da immer die Welde-girls? Die kamen in ECHT?:sabber: 
Habe ich jedes Mal verpasst.  
Na ja, die Plakate waren auch schon mal was.  

Der WOBM war für mich jedes Mal ein Desaster.
_So eine_ fiese Strecke. Die letzte Runde ist durch 
irgend eine böse Magie plötzlich doppelt so steil und die
Anstiege sind dreimal so lang. Aber schöne Gegend.

Wie sind da eigentlich die Altersklassen eingeteilt?

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (24. August 2006)

@gregor: du kannst da eh nicht; du willst doch in salzdethfurt bundesliga fahren, oder?


----------



## Thunderbird (25. August 2006)

Je nach dem, was die Teamkollegen machen.
Wird alles sehr kurzfristig entschieden.

Zur Not stelle ich mich meinem Schicksal aber 
und versuche es noch einmal im Odenwald.

Thb


----------



## racing-rogal (25. August 2006)

Ich kann das rennen nur empfehlen!!!
macht einfach nur spaß

und der anstieg zum zweitenmal ist auch nicht so schlimm 

letztes jahr habe ich aber auch gemerkt das nicht immer so geht wie es soll.
nach 10km vorderrad platten, ich krank und natürlich nach dem platten völlig überzogen


----------



## Haardt (25. August 2006)

Kann mal jemand was genaueres zur Strecke schreiben? Höhenmeter hat sie ja ganz ordentlich.

Viel Singletrail oder mehr Wirtschaftswege?
Viele technisch schwierige Passagen oder eher einfach (Odenwald-biker schrieb: für "echte biker". Was auch immer damit gemeint ist)?

Und als Fazit: für mich als uphill-starkem-eigentlich-Rennradfahrer aber Downhill-Bremse geeignet oder nicht???


----------



## Haardt (25. August 2006)

Und was ist das "exklusive funktionelle Welde OBM-Startgeschenk in Zusammenarbeit mit CRAFT of Sweden "

???


----------



## bikewilliam (25. August 2006)

hi!
da schliesse ich mich an. habe die strecke noch nie aus der nähe gesehen. gibt´s etwas besonderes, wie ist die streckenführung, was soll man beachten??? die offiziele seite ist eher schlecht, ausser höhenmeter keine vernünftige angaben. worab abfahren ist ja wegen fehlender markierung auch nicht drinn. .......bin für jeden tipp dankbar
william


----------



## Thunderbird (26. August 2006)

Guckt mal nach dem alten WOBM-Thread, da steht viel drin.
Ansonsten - lasst auch überraschen.  
Nix technisches auf jeden Fall.

@ Haardt: Craft macht Trikots und so Zeug

THb


----------



## Haardt (27. August 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ Haardt: Craft macht Trikots und so Zeug
> 
> THb



Genau! "... und so Zeugs". Daher wüßte ichs gerne genauer!


----------



## BaSiS (6. September 2006)

fährt einer aus dem Kreis LB dorthin und kann mich mitnehmen ? oder an der 
B10/B35 aufgabeln, ich bemüh mich auch pünktlich wieder im Ziel zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (6. September 2006)

kleine info: bin heute mal die strecke abgefahren, bei den abfahrten in der 2. streckenhälfte sind die wege ziemlich ausgewaschen und es kommen spontan einige tiefe längsrillen. speziell in der rinne am weinberg entlang und bei der letzten abfahrt.
also fahrt in der ersten runde lieber etwas vorsichtig, dann könnt ihr in der 2. und 3. mehr gas geben.

besteht bei jemanden interesse an einer streckenführung? ich kann jedoch nur mittwoch oder donnerstag nächste woche, 17h


----------



## kollo (9. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:
			
		

> besteht bei jemanden interesse an einer streckenführung? ich kann jedoch nur mittwoch oder donnerstag nächste woche, 17h



Hi Martin!
Ich hätte Interesse. Ich bin ab Donnerstag da und wollte am Abend sowieso mal ne Runde fahren. 17h könnte aber knapp werden.

Ab wann ist denn die Strecke eigentlich ausgeschildert? 

Viele Grüße 
Jens


----------



## Timo S. (9. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich würde auch fahren, hab allerdings mit dem MTB keine/wenig Erfahrung, da ich nur RR fahr. Darum würd ich erstma die Kurze Runde wählen. En paar Tipps wären nett. 
Gruß
Timo


----------



## Levty (9. September 2006)

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall ein MTB nehmen und kein RR


----------



## easymtbiker (9. September 2006)

@ kollo: wir können auch später fahren, aber 2h braucht man für eine runde. also 18h sollte man spätestens starten, oder wir fahren mit licht! 

also die strecke ist nix besonderes. die 2-3 technischen abfahrten kommt man auf jeden fall runter, notfalls etwas langsamer fahren, man gewinnt sowieso nur bergauf. ist halt typisch mittelgebirge: viele kleine kräftezehrende anstiege und kurze abfahrten, auf denen man sich kaum erholen kann. man kann sich dort schon nach 40min abschiessen....
wenns regnet wirds ne schlammschlacht


----------



## Timo S. (15. September 2006)

Hi, 
das Wetter soll ja etwas nass werden.....
Lohnt es sich da ne Regenjacke anzuziehen?
Da ich sowas zum ersten mal mache bin ich da etwas ratlos....
cu
Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardt (15. September 2006)

Timo S. schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> das Wetter soll ja etwas nass werden.....
> Lohnt es sich da ne Regenjacke anzuziehen?
> Da ich sowas zum ersten mal mache bin ich da etwas ratlos....
> ...



Regenjacke ? Wofür gibts Duschen?


----------



## Timo S. (15. September 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Regenjacke ? Wofür gibts Duschen?


Ne Regenjacke hätt ich nur gegens auskühlen genommen, nich um sauber zu bleiben.....


----------



## BaSiS (15. September 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Regenjacke ? Wofür gibts Duschen?


ja und nuuuurrrrrrrrrr kalte, war bisher immer so !


----------



## Haardt (15. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> ja und nuuuurrrrrrrrrr kalte, war bisher immer so !



Warste zu langsam fürs warme Wasser  ?
See you on Sunday


----------



## Giant_Team (15. September 2006)

Haardt schrieb:
			
		

> Warste zu langsam fürs warme Wasser  ?
> See you on Sunday



@BaSiS: Und das lässt du dir gefallen   

Kommst jetzt doch? Es gibt ne Hobbywertung, somit darfst mich auch mal überholen, du Lizenzler


----------



## Giant_Team (15. September 2006)

Originaltext auf der Homepage: www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de

*Bitte um Beachtung!
Im Zuge des Abbuchungsverfahrens sind insbesondere die Organisationsbeiträge der Anmelder der letzten Tage noch nicht eingezogen worden. Deshalb empfehlen wir unbedingt die Meldebestätigung mitzubringen.*

*Haftungsbeschränkungsklausel ( http://www.bikemarathon.com/download/Haftungsbeschraenkungsklausel_8_WOBM_2006.pdf ) zum Downloaden und Unterschreiben. 

Nur mit diesem unterschriebenen Dokument erfolgt die Ausgabe der Startunterlagen am Samstag und Sonntag!*

Damit´s am So. keinen Stress gibt.


----------



## Haardt (15. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:
			
		

> Originaltext auf der Homepage: www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de
> 
> *Bitte um Beachtung!
> Im Zuge des Abbuchungsverfahrens sind insbesondere die Organisationsbeiträge der Anmelder der letzten Tage noch nicht eingezogen worden. Deshalb empfehlen wir unbedingt die Meldebestätigung mitzubringen.*
> ...




Bin ja mal gespannt!!! Bei mir wurde noch nicht abgebucht, an die Meldebestätigung komm ich jetzt aber nicht mehr ran (auf dem Firmen-PC). Wenns der Veranstalter nicht auf die Reihe kriegt abzubuchen, ist as ausschließlich sein Problem, und nicht das  der Teilnehmer!
Man kanns den Teilnehmern ja auch unnötig kompliziert machen. Auch mit dieser Haftungsklausel! Wo gibts denn sowas???


----------



## Timo S. (16. September 2006)

So ich bin pünktlich krank geworden und werd morgen wohl eine leichte Beute abgeben.


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. September 2006)

Timo S. schrieb:


> So ich bin pünktlich krank geworden und werd morgen wohl eine leichte Beute abgeben.



wie ist denn das wetter grad so beim marathon ? bei uns hier (150km südlich) steht grad alles unter wasser...es gießt seit stunden...

joe


----------



## alex75 (17. September 2006)

War gerade kurz an der Strecke. Es diesig, aber trocken, und wenn die Sonne mal durch die Wolken kommt, gleich ziemlich warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (17. September 2006)

alex75 schrieb:


> War gerade kurz an der Strecke. Es diesig, aber trocken, und wenn die Sonne mal durch die Wolken kommt, gleich ziemlich warm.



hätt ich vielleicht doch noch kurzfristig anreisen sollen...aber die nachmeldekosten waren abschreckung genug mich davon abzuhalten...

joe


----------



## Haardt (17. September 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> hätt ich vielleicht doch noch kurzfristig anreisen sollen...aber die nachmeldekosten waren abschreckung genug mich davon abzuhalten...
> 
> joe



War die ganze Zeit - zumindest während der zuerst gestarteten Langstrecke - vollkommen trocken. Aber die Startgebühr ist zugegeben sehr unangemessen. Dachte es gäbe zumindest für die viele Kohle ein Trikot von Craft. Aber: SOCKEN! Der Horror eines jeden Weihnachtsfestes!!!

Dafür, dass 3 Runden zu fahren waren (-> einfach und günstiger zu organisieren) war die Gegenleistung für 35 EUR sehr mau. In der dritten Runde keine Radflaschen mehr, bei der Zielverpflegung nicht mal Kuchen oder Brötchen, keine Isogetränke (lediglich Apfelschorle), und wie gesagt: SOCKEN. Sorry Welde-Marathon: das können andere für das gleiche oder weniger Geld besser. Einmal und nie wieder.


----------



## janosch- (18. September 2006)

gibts denn schon irgendwo ergebnisse, online?


----------



## BaSiS (18. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @BaSiS: Und das lässt du dir gefallen
> 
> Kommst jetzt doch? Es gibt ne Hobbywertung, somit darfst mich auch mal überholen, du Lizenzler



Alter, hat der Typ 'n Glück, dass ich Freitag, 16Uhr den Rechner abschiess ! 
wenn ich ich das gelesen hätte wär mit der Regen vor der Haustür und die 6,5Stunden vom Samstag und der Freitag gleich gewesen    

das Rennen an der Bergstrasse war wohl trocken oder ?


----------



## Haardt (18. September 2006)

janosch- schrieb:


> gibts denn schon irgendwo ergebnisse, online?



Hier, seit gestern abend:
http://www.sportident.com/service/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20060917347654


----------



## Giant_Team (18. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> das Rennen an der Bergstrasse war wohl trocken oder ?



Wenn so en Schönwettrebiker wie ich startet, bleibt´s trocken 

Der Michi war ebenfalls da, hat aber en Platten gehabt  
Ich habe mich dann mal aufgemacht, um die Seniorenwertung zu gewinnen.... und es hat sogar gefuntzt - schwer Kohle eingesackt


----------



## janosch- (18. September 2006)

Haardt schrieb:


> Hier, seit gestern abend:
> http://www.sportident.com/service/ergebnis/ergebnis.php?wkid=20060917347654



danke!


----------



## BaSiS (18. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Wenn so en Schönwettrebiker wie ich startet, bleibt´s trocken
> 
> Der Michi war ebenfalls da, hat aber en Platten gehabt
> Ich habe mich dann mal aufgemacht, um die Seniorenwertung zu gewinnen.... und es hat sogar gefuntzt - schwer Kohle eingesackt



Glückwunsch !
dort gibts für die ersten drei was, oder ? euer Chef ? 
jaja das mit den Platten, war für mich leider auch so 'ne Begründung wegzubleiben, sch.... hätte ja doch fahren sollen


----------



## Giant_Team (18. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> Glückwunsch !
> dort gibts für die ersten drei was, oder ? euer Chef ?
> jaja das mit den Platten, war für mich leider auch so 'ne Begründung wegzubleiben, sch.... hätte ja doch fahren sollen




Äh-ja dankschön auch 

Ja, es gab nur für die ersten 3. was: Kohle + a Fässle Bier.
Mein Chef ist 5. geworden, war nur 2 Positionen + 10min. vor mir in der Gesamtwertung. Und hatte zudem noch richtig Glück, mit einem schleichenden Plattfuss ins Ziel gekommen. Auf der Mitteldistanz hat unser Junior Platz 9 geholt.
Ich fand die Strecke aber gar nicht so anfällig für Platten. Die Abfahrten waren eher harmlos.

Der größte Clou aber: Lukas Gerum hatte auf der Lang platt gefahren, und´s Rennen abgebrochen. Anschließend ist er die Minidistanz (f. Marathoneinnsteiger) gefahren und hat diese nach heftigstem Kampf gaaanz knapp gewonnen. Ich glaube er war richtig stolz auf sich.   

Wenn ich jetzt aber durchzähle sind´s dann doch bereits 3 Mann mit Plattfuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardt (18. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Der größte Clou aber: Lukas Gerum hatte auf der Lang platt gefahren, und´s Rennen abgebrochen. Anschließend ist er die Minidistanz (f. Marathoneinnsteiger) gefahren und hat diese nach heftigstem Kampf gaaanz knapp gewonnen. Ich glaube er war richtig stolz auf sich.



Zitat www.odenwald-bike-marathon.de :
"Bei der Kurzstrecke steht das gemeinsame Erleben der Strecke im Vordergrund. Wie bei den Marathonis wird eine Einlaufliste nach Zeiten erstellt. Die Kurzstrecke ist das Rennen für "Marathon-Einsteiger". Geehrt werden die drei bestplatzierten Männer und Frauen der Gesamtwertung. Lizenzfahrer sind bei der Kurzstrecke nicht zugelassen."

Ts ts ts ...


----------



## Giant_Team (18. September 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ja und nuuuurrrrrrrrrr kalte, war bisher immer so !



War auch dieses Jahr sooooo, kalte Duschen


----------



## fokne (19. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt aber durchzähle sind´s dann doch bereits 3 Mann mit Plattfuss



...dann kann ich noch zwei Platte Reifen beisteuern...

Mich hat es ca. 15 min vor dem Ziel auf einer Abfahrt erwischt, meinen Teamkollegen 10 min vor dem Ziel. 
Zum Pech kam dann bei mir noch Dummheit hinzu: Reifenheber vergessen! 

Der Mantel wollte von Hand einfach nicht von der Felge, also zum nächsten Streckenposten geschoben, der zum Glück Werkzeug bei sich hatte (vielen Dank!). 
Interessant war, dass an dieser Stelle noch während ich meinen Schlauch getauscht habe zwei weitere Leute mit Plattfuss anhielten.


----------



## doppelhac (19. September 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

eine bescheidene Frage.

Hat sich eigentlich ausser mir niemand darüber aufgeregt, dass die auf der homepage angekündigte erstmalige Trennung von Hobby- und Lizenfahrern stillheimlich nun doch nicht stattgefunden hat?

Ich kam voll motiviert und hochzufrieden im Ziel an, wusste dass ich auf Platz 5 der Damen lag und dachte mir, super, zieh da mal noch die Lizenz-Damen ab und es passt. Die 4 vor mir waren nämlich alles Lizenzler. Tja falsch gedacht und zu früh gefreut. Auf mein Nachfragen sagte man mir, wie getrennte Wertung? Ne, das machen wir jetzt doch nicht     Ich kam mir auf jeden Fall voll verarscht vor und mein Erfolgserlebnis hat sich in Luft aufgelöst.

Die Hobbyfarer haben halt mal wieder die Preise der Lizenfahrer finanziert, oder  

Traurig ist nur, dass diese Vorgehensweise der breiten Masse wohl gar nicht auffällt oder eben egal ist. Klar, wenn man irgendwo im Mittelfeld platziert ist, ist es einem ja auch egal, ob da ganz vorne ein paar Lizenzfahrer gewertet sind. Versteh ich ja auch... 

Trotzdem schade, da der Marathon ansonsten ja ganz o.k. ist.

Übrigens hat man mir auf mein Nachfragen erklärt, dass irgendjemand (Badischer Radsport; nicht der BDR) geschrieben hätte, dass man das so nicht machen könnte mit der getrennten Wertung. Versteht ich zwar nicht, was sollte denn da dagegen sprechen, andere Veranstalter machen das doch auch?? Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Ein Mädel.....


----------



## Giant_Team (19. September 2006)

Hallo Mädel,

das mussten wir ebenfalls feststellen  Auch von meinem Team ist unser Youngster leer ausgegengen.  

Nachdem wir aber so ein offizielles Ausschreibungsprospekt durchgelesen hatten, war´s klar:
Es gibt nur eine Trennung der Klassen, wenn mindestens 10 Personen je Wertung vorangemeldet sind.


----------



## Timo S. (19. September 2006)

Tja und dann noch der Clou von Lukas der Kurz gewonnen hat.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niemalsaufgeben (20. September 2006)

...da kann ich nur sagen, fahrt nächstes Jahr den Gäsbock-Marathon in Lambrecht http://www.bike-pfalz.de/Gasbock_2006/gasbock_2006.html . Der ist immer so im Mai und da läuft alles etwas entspannter ab, denn es gibt in diesem Sinne keine Preise. Sehr zu empfehlen...  
Und da gibt es auch Bilder von sich und allen Anderen


----------



## Haardt (20. September 2006)

doppelhac schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> eine bescheidene Frage.
> 
> ...



Jetzt wo Dus sagst. Hab da gar nicht drüber nachgedacht, weil mir meine Platzierung eh recht egal war. Aber in der Senioren-1 werden ja mit Sicherheit mehr als 10 Starter vorangemeldet gewesen sein. Warum gabs da dann also keine getrennte Wertung. Schon verwunderlich! Was versprechen, was dann nicht umgesetzt wird ist doch unlauterer Wettbewerb, oder?

Tja, und Photos gabs ja auch nicht. Egal, Firstfotofactory hat eh Apothekenpreise, zu denen ich never ever was kaufen würde.


----------



## Haardt (20. September 2006)

niemalsaufgeben schrieb:


> ...da kann ich nur sagen, fahrt nächstes Jahr den Gäsbock-Marathon in Lambrecht http://www.bike-pfalz.de/Gasbock_2006/gasbock_2006.html . Der ist immer so im Mai und da läuft alles etwas entspannter ab, denn es gibt in diesem Sinne keine Preise. Sehr zu empfehlen...
> Und da gibt es auch Bilder von sich und allen Anderen



Nur gibts leider bei ca. 9 von 10 Autragungen monsunartige Nieerschläge. Aber das gehört dazu. Auch ansonsten: voll empfehlenswert, wenn man nicht unbedingt eine Siegerehrung fürs Ego braucht.


----------



## doppelhac (20. September 2006)

Hey,

obwohl ich das eigentlich so verstehe; das mit den 10 Voranmeldungen pro Klasse bezieht sich definitiv auf Altersklassen, also Hauptklasse, Senioren 1 und Senioren 2 und hat sowieso gar nix mit getrennter Hobby- und Lizenzwertung zu tun.

Wenn z.b. nur 10 Mädels starten würden und davon 4 Hauptklasse, 3 Seniorinnen 1 und 3 Seniorinnen 2 wären, fände ich es ja durchaus o.k. und verständlich, dass man da nicht 3 (Altersklassen-)wertungen macht, sondern die dann zu einer Hauptklasse zusammelegt.

Ich für meinen Teil denke, die haben, als die Voranmeldungen zu wünschen übrig liesen gedacht, schreiben wir das doch mals so in die homepage, vielleicht als Anreiz für die Hobbyfahrer zum mitfahren und dann machen wir´s halt doch nicht so.

Die klugen Köpfe haben sich ja eine nachträgliche Änderung des Reglements vorbehalten. Sehr clever    

Auf meine Nachfrage hies es von einem Verantwortlichen ja, das wäre eigentlich als Anreiz für die Lizenz(!)fahrer gemacht, zur Aufwertung, dass es sich halt um ein Lizenzrennen handelt. Hallo?????? Den Lizenzfahrern dürfte es ja piepegal sein, ober hinter ihnen auf der Ergbnisliste noch 100 Hobbyfahrer stehen, oder  

Zumal der nächste Verantwortliche mit dem ich sprach, wiederum sagte, sie wollen die Lizenzfahrer eigentlich gar nicht, weil die halt als ein bisschen anspruchsvoller bzw. "zickiger" in ihrem Verhalten, was die Erwartungen an einen Marathon angehen sind.

Irgendwie ist das alles ein ziemlich blödes Gelabere!

Bleibt die Frage, ob man sich das nächstes Jahr wieder antun muss....


----------



## Giant_Team (20. September 2006)

@ Haardt: Vermute du meinst die Mitteldistanz. Auf der Lang gab es eine Trennung der Klassen. Da hat so en Typ von Best-Bike-Parts die Senioren 1 gewonnen und aus guter Quelle weis ich, der ist auch nur Hobbyfahrer 

@ doppelhac: Auf der Langdistanz bei den Mädels waren noch 2 Plätze auf dem Podium frei. Die arme Katrin Swing war richtig enttäuscht, als sie feststellte, das sie als einzigstes Mädel Lang fährt.
Auch die Nr. 4 der Mädels auf der Mittel hat sich später geärgert, nicht Lang gefahren zu sein. Also im nächsten Jahr ne Runde mehr, es lohnt sich. Und das schafft ihr Mädels doch 
Als Hobbybiker hast du ja eh kaum eine Chance bei Marathons auf´s Podium zu kommen, geschweige Preisgeld zu holen. Ich fahre auch nur mit weil´s mir Spass macht. Wenn ich dann ein paar Lizenzler versägen kann - is gut, wenn noch Kohle rausspringt - genial.
Am Jahresende muß ich leider immer feststellen, nix verdient... welch Überraschung


----------



## Haardt (20. September 2006)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @ Haardt: Vermute du meinst die Mitteldistanz. Auf der Lang gab es eine Trennung der Klassen. Da hat so en Typ von Best-Bike-Parts die Senioren 1 gewonnen und aus guter Quelle weis ich, der ist auch nur Hobbyfahrer



Wobei man mal überlegen sollte, ob man die ganzen gesponsorten Team-Fahrer nicht zwangs-lizensieren sollte 
Hab übrigens auch von "Lang" geredet.


----------

